# Reloader 19 vs. 22 gunpowder



## MontanaTikka (Jun 19, 2009)

New here, and new to reloading. Hoping to get some expert advice on the powder I ought to purchase. I am wanting to reload for my Tikka T3 30-06. I am trying to decide between two powders: RL-19 vs. RL-22. What I do have so far are: remington 30-06 shells, cci 200 primers, Nosler Accubond (180 gr) bullets. I'm also want to pratice fire Hornady Interlock (165 gr) bullets.

I've read mixed results about temperature sensitivity, etc. etc. I'm just not up on whether the difference between the powder is enough to make me wait forever for RL-22 which no one seems to have around here. Also, any other powder suggestions, in light of the components I _already_ have? Many thanks.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

If you are worried about temperature sensitivity, you might want to try H4350 for the 180gr load. The H4350 is one of Hodgdons "Extreme" powders and is supposed to be less sensitive to temperature changes. In one of my load books and on Hodgdons website it is listed as getting just a hair under the velocity that rl19 gets and a bit faster than the RL22. The H4350 is also listed as being a top load for the 165gr bullets.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Hodgdon "Extreme" is a good advertising thing, but I have not found that they are any better than other powders. As a matter of fact Varget is one of the most popular powders out there and I loose a lot of velocity in cold weather in my 308. I forget the numbers from my chronograph, but in my 308 Varget lost more velocity than Ramshot TAC. That's about my only comparison over the chronograph so my experience is limited. Perhaps some of those extreme powders do perform better.

I have R19 and R22 on hand. My 26 inch barrel 300 Win Mag performs at the top with R22 and 165 gr Bullets. I shoot Ballistic Tip and Barnes TrippleX in that rifle. Normally you use slower powders in longer barrels, and slower powders with heavier bullets. My 300 WSM never seen those reloading manuals I guess. It shoots 150 gr best with R22 and 180 gr Nosler Partition best with R19. It gets better velocity with R22 and 180 gr, but accuracy suffers. With the R22 and 180 gr bullets it gets a 100 yard group of just under an inch, but with R19 it will group right around 4/10 of an inch. I guess on elk at 200 yards it would be no big deal.

I load for accuracy not velocity. If I want more power I just use a different cartridge. In my 308 I use mostly Ramshot TAC. I use some Varget (I have ten pounds now), but I shoot two feet low at 800 yards in the winter.

Even though your 30-06 is a medium capacity case my Nosler manual lists R22 as the powder which achieves the highest velocity with a 180 gr bullet. Since I like accuracy I often look through my manuals and pick a powder that gives the highest velocity with their medium load. Again that would be R22. Slightly reduced loads give you less breach pressure and normally less barrel oscillation hence better accuracy.

Nosler lists 59 gr of R22 for their medium load giving 2777 fps. When you start reloading however, it's best to start with the lowest load, in this case 57 gr which will give you 2682 fps, and work your way up while watching for anything that may indicate excessive pressure.

As ac700wildcat mentioned H4350 or IMR 4350 are good powders also. In my 270 Winchester, which is the same case as your 30-06, H4831 works best with 130 and 150 gr bullets. It's Jack O'Connors old standby powder.


----------

